# Synchronisation email Yahoo & Mac



## Asphalt Cowboy (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai mon MacBook Pro depuis hier, et j'ai beau chercher, je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'arrive pas à synchroniser mon email sur Yahoo avec l'icone Mail dans le dock. Lorsque j'essaie de le configurer celà me mets ce message : "Échec de la connexion au serveur de messagerie «*plus.pop.mail.yahoo.com*». Il se peut que ce serveur nécessite des frais supplémentaires pour accéder à Yahoo! POP. Pour en savoir plus, rendez-vous sur Yahoo! Mail Plus. Si vous poursuivez, vous ne serez peut&#8211;être pas en mesure de recevoir des messages." , donc je vais voir sur http://overview.mail.yahoo.com/enhancements/mailplus et celà me demande de payer environ 20$ pour améliorer mon compte et recevoir ces "pops"! 

Je veux bien que mon compte gratuit Yahoo ne prenne pas en compte la fonction Mail sur le Mac, mais alors pourquoi sur mon iPhone tout est synchronisé? J'appuie sur la touche Mail du dock de mon iPhone et j'arrive direct sur mon email Yahoo, et si je choisi une photo dans la bibliothèque photo de mon iPhone, celle-ci se dépose directement dans mon email Yahoo pour l'envoyer.
Comment se fait il, que j'ai besoin de payer une option pour pouvoir faire la même chose sur mon Mac??? Peut être qu'un truc m'a échappé..., merci de m'éclairer.

Ta question sera plus appropriée dans "Internet et réseau"&#8230; Let's go&#8230;


----------



## napalmatt (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Euh bizarre effectivement, non tu n'as pas besoin de payer pour ça. Il doit avoir un souci dans ta configuration du compte yahoo sous Mail car chez moi ça fonctionne, et gratuitement. Mais je ne crois pas avoir fait de choses spéciales lors de sa première configuration.
Dans l'onglet "Avancé" de la configuration de ton compte, j'ai port : 995 en utilisant SSL, et authentification avec mot de passe. Si ça peut t'aider...


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (10 Octobre 2009)

Merci de ta réponse, je me disais bien que quelque chose n'étais pas normal, et tu le confirme, en indiquant que pour toi çà marche nickel.
Par contre de quel onglet "Avancé" parles tu? Dans Yahoo?


----------



## napalmatt (10 Octobre 2009)

De rien !

Non pardon, l'onglet dans l'application Mail / Préférences / Comptes (tu sélectionnes ensuite ton compte yhaoo) / Avancé
Et là tu as les deux trois options.

J'imagine que sur le webmail de yahoo tu as déjà du configurer ta boîte pour le POP ? Sinon ça ne fonctionnerai pas sur ton iPhone, du coup je ne pense pas que le souci soit de ce côté là.


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (10 Octobre 2009)

Non, je n'ai pas configuré quoi que ce soit pour avoir mes mails sur mon iPhone, concernant ce "pop" mail, le seul endroit que j'ai vu est de passer sur yahoo mail plus et payer les 20$ par an...
Quand à ce fameux "pop", lorsque je vais dans les options de mon Yahoo Mail, là aussi cela me dit de passer à Mail Plus et payer...


----------



## pabar (21 Octobre 2009)

J'ai Yahoo depuis un certain nombre d'année et ca fonctionne...
Par contre il y a un autre fil qui confirme qu'il faille passer à une version payante...
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/yahoo-a-configurer-sur-mail-116863.html

Une autre solution et de quitter Yahoo et ces Pubs et d'aller sur un autre comme Gmail ou Free...


----------



## MacBaloo (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je suis au prise avec ce problème depuis le passage à la nouvelle année....
Mail ne relève plus ma BAL Yahoo...
Le diagnostic connexion est OK, pas de souci de synchronisation BAL Yahoo/iPhone3GS.
Pouvez vous m'éclairer afin de résoudre ce problème.
Merci d'avance.


----------

